# Longfinned Albino Bristlenose Pleco Grow Out Thread



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think there is a longer title out there for a thread...
I've been a long time lurker on this forum, but thought I would make a thread on the progress of the new plecos I got. 

There are 3, and they are all about 1 inch long in body length. they are set up in a 20 gallon planted tank by themselves.

here is where I don't know what I am doing. What should I feed these little things?

I know that I can feed them cucumber and zucchini. What else can I feed them so that they grow up happy and fast?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Algae wafers should be a good diet. Also try putting some rocks in water in a container that gets a lot of sunlight, in a week or so they should have a lot of algae that the plecos can munch on. Frequent water changes also help fish grow quickly.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

If you want them to put on some weight quick, feed them a mix of blanched veggies, spirulina, and believe it or not, earth worm sticks. A local guy, 'Pleco Dave' breeds just about any pleco you can imagine and he swears by the earthworm sticks!

I buy most of my pleocs from him, including BN plecos and all are super healthy an look great.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have 15 or so in a 60g and they much prefer the sinking catfish pellet over any prepared veggie based foods. They get a 2" slice of cucumber M-F and they'll eat that. They won't touch squash.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Aren't bristlenose plecos one of the kinds that needs wood to chew on? Mine really gets the wood in the tank worn down.

My baby calicos feed with the other fish in the tank when algae wafers and catfish sticks are on offer. Never had any do that before!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

From what i understand they use the wood fibers like, well, fiber! it helps them digest. Im not sure if this is a 100% fact or not but makes sence to me.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Zuccini, Algae wafers, worms, driftwood - all should do them well.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that all plecos will eat wood. So yeah, driftwood would be useful too.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feeding tips!!! I will look into those earthworm sticks, is there a website you would recommend me getting them from? The algae waffers I am using, the first ingredient is spurilina.

I have drift wood already in the tank.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hikari Wafers and driftwood for a staple diet. Give blanched veggies as treats. 

I also give a hint of bloodworms every few weeks.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

What temp should I have the tank at? right now its at 78.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If you want plecos to grow, feed them zucchini. Babies I got two months ago are not much smaller than babies I got last August. I didn't start zucchini until I got the new fish. 

I alternate Ken's Fish Earthworm sticks, Brine Shrimp sticks, and algae wafers. 
By the way, the first ingredient in almost every algae wafer if fish meal. ;-)


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

The better algae wafers start with spirulina or algae. I prefer OSI. 
You could cut up a zucchini, blanch it in the microwave and store in freezer. They will stick together if frozen stacked. Take one and swish it in the tank water, squeeze it to push out the air if you want it to drop faster.

My baby bristlenose are in with shrimp and both love the stuff. I also add algae covered plants and hardscape to their tank.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like earthworm sticks are the way to go. I'll see about getting these soon. 

today they munched on a slice of cucumber. They don't seem to realize its food yet... they take a couple bites and then move on. Maybe they are just not hungery?


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Some can be picky depending on what they were fed before you bought them, but my BN's about same size as yours love cucumber. They devour it till theres only skin left.

Watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hPcogtAMyM


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

Any of you keep L128s? If so, what do you feed it? I've had my blue phantom for about a year (started at about 1 1/2 inches, now perhaps an inch longer) and it likes shrimp and algae pellets and occasionally will nibble on the frozen and blanched zuccini I place in there from time to time. Doesn't seem to touch cucumber, sweet potato or green beans...it may eat the peas I have put in but it's hard to tell with all the snails I have in there.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Ordered the earthworm sticks today, from angelsplus.com and they are now munching on a slice of potato, and vegetable waffers from angelsplus.com. Got their belly's round a full again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Cucumber tends to foul the water more than zucchini. Ken's Fish has a number of products, I feed sinking catfish pellets, spirulina pellets, earthworm sticks and fresh veggies, randomly through the day/week.

Jeff


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

They have almost eaten 1/4 of a small zucchini in the past 24hours. The Earthworms sticks should arrive sometime next week!!


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Some of the fry/young adults are starting to get whiskers! Pictures to follow in the next couple days.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh! Wow!
I have a fondness for albino bn plecos! But those are just gorgeous! I know what my next fish is going to be. lol


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

My 3 BN are eating Allen Repashy's Gel food he's testing. When he starts another test or goes retail it might be something to look at... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/149862-new-gel-food-field-testing-testers.html


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

One of them has gotten his wiskers!!!! for sure I have 1 male and 2 females!!!! pics to follow in the next couple days.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

As promised, heres the pictures of a future Dad.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dude,
I just got 2 Albino BN plecos, 1 for my tank and 1 for my daughters...

I have to say you found some beautiful fish and you are taking good care of them. They are awesome looking.

BTW thanks for the thread as I had similar questions.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

More updates!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful! I have some LFABN'S and love them. Looks like your doing great with them!


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

We have babys in the tank with the Albinos!!!! Now I just need to get motivated on breeding these things the right way and I'm back in busyness.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a poor video of the babies. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAnDz7VCOEo&list=PLF88382A3EF8C8477&index=13&feature=plpp_video

Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

As promised here are the pictures.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's some pictures of the parents. I have 2 females in this tank and 1 male. 
They are Fed various vegetables, Earthworm sticks, Vegetable Waffers, and Aglae Waffers.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome plecos man. I'm currently in the progress of growing mine also with my discus.. the breeder I get mine from are already used to eating beefheart leftovers from my discus.. hopefully with all my wcs my plecos grow out nice too..

keep us updated. I have no clue what their growth timeline is like.. =/

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

When do they actually show the longfins? At what size or month?

I asked because I have a few dozen and they're really tiny, .5 inch at the moment, not even close to 1 inch yet. 

Excited, because I've just got into Pleco. I think they're pretty cool and I've seen some nice ones out there that are $$$


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

some of the babies in the tank right now are starting to show the long fins. Some of them have more than others. 

UPDATE***
I just moved the parents into their own 30 gallon tank.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is an update of one of the females in her new home.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

New 29 gallon means the babies from the parents now have a grow out tank. Pictures to follow soonish...


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Here are the pictures as promised.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

So when are these little jewels going to be on the market?


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

As soon as they reach 2"-2.5"!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Oh, they're just beautiful!!!


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Everyone got some water lettuce added to their tanks to help with nitrates! Pics to follow soonish


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the water lettuce that was added to the LFABN tanks.


----------



## AngelfishKid (Dec 7, 2010)

***UPDATE***

Looks as though the parents produce fry that are 50/50 long finned and regular finned.


----------

